# Zander grillen



## Palerado (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

mein Bruder und sein Kumpel haben einen Zander gefangen den wir morgen Abend grillen wollen (als Filet).

Auf was muss man dabei besonders achten und wie würdet Ihr das machen?

Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten!!


----------



## crocodile (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander grillen*

Besonders gut schmeckt er mir/uns einfach mit Salz und Pfeffer in Alufolie einige Minuten (man hört den Saft schon leicht "kochen", dann sollte er gut sein, vielleicht 10-15min) auf dem Rost legen und bei Halbzeit wenden.

Gut sind aber auch mit Mehl/Ei/Paniermehl präparierte Filets. Zitrone drauf und feddich (eher für die Pfanne geeignet)


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander grillen*

Hallo,

wichtig ist, daß du das Filet zuerst auf der Hautseite grillst, ich würde das Filet beim Grillen mit Olivenöl bestreichen, weil es sonst verbrennt.

Gruß und guten Appetit
Alexander2781


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander grillen*

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du Lorbeerblätter zerkleinern und mit dem Olivenöl vermischen!


----------



## Palerado (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander grillen*

Das bringt mich wieder auf eine Frage (erstmal schon mal Danke)

Muss ich Haut dran lassen?
Ich habe gehofft mir das entschuppen sparen zu können.

Filet grillt man immer in Alufolie, oder?


----------



## chippog (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zander grillen*

feste fische, zum beispiel lachs, seewolf (katfisch, "steinbeisser"), lumb und seeteufel, die drei letzten gar noch mehr als der lachs, so wie kleine, ausgenommene und "entflosste" ganze heringe und makrelen (sicherlich auch andere kleine ganze fische) lassen sich prima ohne folie grillen, da sie nicht so leicht zerfallen, bei hering und makrele jedoch vorsichtiger sein. andere fische machen sich besser in der folie oder zumindest in einem feinmaschigen halster. zanderhaut muss nicht dran bleiben, kann allerdings ohne folie das grillen erleichtern. ich würde zander allerdings im halster grillen wollen. chippog


----------

